# My Brother Has All The Luck!



## Tommie D (Jun 25, 2016)

My brother went to a auction while I was at work and picked this shaper up. He asked me if he got a ok deal on it. I said No, as it was a steal. Ended up $100 for the shaper, $25 for the cabinet and $5 for the contents of the cabinet. So $130 plus 10% is $143 total. I just want to cry as I never find deals like this.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Uncle Buck (Dec 2, 2017)

WOW, and he didn't even use a gun!


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 2, 2017)

Sounds like Grand Theft to me


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 2, 2017)

YUPP stole it . He sucks


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 2, 2017)

yep a year and a half later he still sucks.


----------

